# Whats the difference...



## METH LAB (Jun 3, 2010)

..between a first person shooter, and a 3rd person shooter? And which is better? (and which is less likely to give me a headache from all that moving around?)

thanx


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2010)

Um is this a trick question? First person means that you see through the eyes of the protagonist, third personeans that  you'll see the protagonist. As to motion sickness depends on things like monitor refresh rate I would have thought.


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2010)

1st person - you see as if you ARE the character you are playing
3rd person - as if your character is being followed around by a camera, so you can see your character's back.

Some of the games I play you can play in either mode and switch between the 2.

1st person tends to feel a bit more immersive and I prefer that mode, but it is IME more likely to cause motion sickness as you run around


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 3, 2010)

ok then, so can i have a few examples of each type then? (good examples preferably)

Basically i wanna kill people and blow shit up,but i dont wanna get confused and lost whilst im doing it. 

peace


----------



## sim667 (Jun 3, 2010)

gears of war - 3rd person

halo/modern warfare etc - 1st person


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't recommend any games you might like (I'm into RPGs rather than shooters) but I do find with 1st person games that the motion sickness does tend to subside as I get used to it.  Although in games where I can have my character jump off a tall building in 1st person my stomach ends up in my throat as if I'd jumped off myself.  Ended up nauseous and dizzy by doing that on a number of occasions


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2010)

fallout 3 can be played either 1st or 3rd person.  Post apocylapse wasteland, RPG bits, shooty bits - very very good.

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 is a shoot things, blow shit up game.  1st person.

Battlefield bad Company 2 involves a bit more thinking and tactics but is also a shoot things, blow shit up game.  1st person.

If Elves and wizards and thieves is more your thing then get oblivion.  Can be played 1st or 3rd person and is one of the best ever games IMO.

If money is tight pick up a second hand copy of The Darkness off ebay.  I just sold mine for £2.70.   Mafia hitman, magical powers, a trip to the WW1 trenches.... it's all good.

oh, those are all 360.  Probably out on PS3 as well though.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2010)

tommers said:


> If money is tight pick up a second hand copy of The Darkness off ebay.  I just sold mine for £2.70.   Mafia hitman, magical powers, a trip to the WW1 trenches.... it's all good.



I second this - brilliant game, especially later on, when you can impale your enemies on a big spiky tail thing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> ok then, so can i have a few examples of each type then? (good examples preferably)
> 
> Basically i wanna kill people and blow shit up,but i dont wanna get confused and lost whilst im doing it.
> 
> peace



I suppose you don't play a lot? As someone who doesn't play a lot I always found First person _tons_ easier. 

I played shit like Doom and Die Hard when I played.

Doom: you _are_ some soldier on Mars 







In soemthing like Resident Evil you're '3 metres' away from yourself, and shoving yourself about and spinning around and getting stuck in corners. At least, I am 






Edit: both of these games are at least 10 years old


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 4, 2010)

Me:

1st person shooters = shooting my own feet.
3rd person shooters = shooting other peoples' feets.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> ..between a first person shooter, and a 3rd person shooter? And which is better? (and which is less likely to give me a headache from all that moving around?)
> 
> thanx



The second question is a matter of taste, personally I really dislike 3rd person for shooters; the character takes up too much screen space and the action doesn't feel immediate enough. That and too often toggling the camera angle while moving is a pain and can frustrate game play.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr Labs

If you've not played Fallout 3, get it. It's either first person, or third person, has big explosions, and much shooting.  It is a RPG, but it's a very, um, shooty RPG.

*eta* as tommers said above


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> Mr Labs
> 
> If you've not played Fallout 3, get it. It's either first person, or third person, has big explosions, and much shooting.  It is a RPG, but it's a very, um, shooty RPG.


Yep it is excellent - it is an RPG but you don't have to play it as one - once you've played through the introduction/tutorial bit you can quite happily just run around shooting/stabbing/nuking/throwing grenades and ignore the story and quests completely if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 4, 2010)

Whatever happened to the second person in the equation?


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Whatever happened to the second person in the equation?


They're the ones you're shooting, silly


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2010)

oh!  resident evil 4!

great game, will be cheap now... get it on the wii if you have one.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 5, 2010)

Epona said:


> They're the ones you're shooting, silly



Oh, so the hordes of raging harridans constitutes a 'person' ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> oh!  resident evil 4!
> 
> great game, will be cheap now... get it on the wii if you have one.



 So tempted...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 5, 2010)

As has been mentioned, it's sometimes useful to switch between the two modes and the best games allow for that such as fallout 3 and oblivion.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So tempted...





Yeah, it'd be right up your street, I reckon you'd love it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> Yeah, it'd be right up your street, I reckon you'd love it.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanx for the replies peep's 

All that call of duty lark is 1st person only then? everyone says its the bussiness, and for me it would be belivable to (i like to feel that games are realistic aswell, could actually be happanng like).

Sorry to be such a novice, im not exactly up to speed on the video game front.

cheers


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 5, 2010)

yup, Call of Duty is 1st person.  But I'd still recommend Fallout 3. Guns, mutants, nukes, a devastated Washington DC, robots, and drug use. Plus you should be able to get the game of the year edition cheap. What's not to like.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 5, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Whatever happened to the second person in the equation?



That's where you watch someone else play it in first-person.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Thanx for the replies peep's
> 
> All that call of duty lark is 1st person only then? everyone says its the bussiness, and for me it would be belivable to (i like to feel that games are realistic aswell, could actually be happanng like).
> 
> ...



There is a 3rd person game option online in Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, really don't see the point of it however...


----------

